# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wiersema (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wiersema

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk de Zeeuw, Amsterdam

Adres: Berlaarstraat 201, Amsterdam

Website: www.praktijkdezeeuw.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wiersema*

----------

